# apres installation de osX (avec fichier unix) j'ai plus de dossier system HELP !!!!!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

J'ai intallé osX avec l'option fichier unix (formatage du dd) et a mon grand regret , j'ai plus de os 9 il a ete aussi liquidé , j'ai repris le cd de 9 j'ai tenté l'installation en etant sur X et l'emulateur de classic m'as dit dossier system inexistant , donc j'ai redemarré sur le cd de 9 et j'ai tenté l'installation , mais il veut rien savoir , je regrette pas specialement os9 car je suis a 90% de mon temps sur X , mais j'ai plus accé a mes applis de classic
Comment faire svp

funkalee.fr.st


----------



## citron (14 Décembre 2001)

Sur une partition UNIX tu ne peux pas faire tourner OS9 ou Classique. Les veilles appli ne reconnaissent pas se système de fichiers.


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Décembre 2001)

En plus su tu vas faire un tour sur les fora d'Apple tu verras qu'installer Macosx sur une  partition UFS est une fausse bonne idée ( kernels épileptiques, redémarrages surprises...)

§§§


----------

